# Autocad, PSP, Corel Draw on *nix



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

as title says, is there any *nix versions that can run those programms?
especially corel draw and autocad 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Atech (Jul 9, 2007)

pt said:


> as title says, is there any *nix versions that can run those programms?
> especially corel draw and autocad
> Thanks in advance


Corel Draw _was_ supported on GNU+Linux, not anymore though. A less powerful and very popular on GNU+Linux vector graphics programme is Inkscape, though I doubt that's what you're looking for. As for CAD programmes, there're probably some, though due not being advertised you'll need to search around. You could try using Wine for Corel Draw. 

You might want to give AIX or Darwin a try if you're not bothered which flavour of *nix you use. That being said, my knowledge of CAD programmes is safely rounded to 0.


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

lol
thanks for the help, so no *nix supports the autocad?


----------



## Atech (Jul 9, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> thanks for the help, so no *nix supports the autocad?


According to the WP, there were nix versions including a Darwin version in the 80s and 90s but now it's Windows only. You could try running it on top of Wine and seeing whether it works satisfactorily.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah as he support stopped a while ago you could try the ancient versions or WINE should work

or you could try it in windows if nothing else works


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2007)

i know it works in windows


----------

